# Sublimation paper to t-shirt heat press!



## grange16us (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys...how are you? I'm grange...I have a question regarding the sublimation paper. Is it ok to use sublimation paper for T-Shirts heat press printing? how about the quality of the print is it ok or the print will not last long?

Pls..help me guys regarding this matter.

Thanks!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Sublimation paper is perfect for t-shirt printing if you are using sublimation inks and sublimation-friendly t-shirts (100% polyester) to go with it.


----------



## grange16us (Jun 21, 2012)

ah ok..how about the 100% cotton shirt? it is ok for sublimation paper?


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

No it will not work. It must be 100 polyester .


----------



## grange16us (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok thank you guys for helping me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not only you need polyester but also the garment must be white or light pastel


----------



## revillution (Jul 28, 2014)

What about a poly mix? I was in a high street store that had some sublimation printed tees for sale. They had 60% poly 40% cotton, I don't know if they use a different system but do you think it'd work?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

revillution said:


> What about a poly mix? I was in a high street store that had some sublimation printed tees for sale. They had 60% poly 40% cotton, I don't know if they use a different system but do you think it'd work?


 Then only the poly fibers will transfer, your image will be weaker, more like a "vintage" look.


----------



## revillution (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try and have a play and see if I can figure out a good style


----------



## Radikarz (Jul 26, 2014)

TexPrint XPHR Sublimation Paper is reported to work on 100% cotton shirts with Epson and Richo printers. I have an order of this sub paper coming in on wednesday. On a lighter note, I have been using sub inks on JPSS white for light shirts getting press and wash very well, with no detectable fading of any color after several washes. (5)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If one understands the technology behind sublimation, you will understand why sublimation will not work with cotton... will you get an image on the cotton with sublimation....yep...will it last...nope. Remember sublimation becomes part of the shirt and not a transfer that is on top of the material


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Radikarz said:


> TexPrint XPHR Sublimation Paper is reported to work on 100% cotton shirts with Epson and Richo printers. I have an order of this sub paper coming in on wednesday. On a lighter note, I have been using sub inks on JPSS white for light shirts getting press and wash very well, with no detectable fading of any color after several washes. (5)


 JPSS will take sublimation and hold it as it is a basically a clear _plastic_ sticker.

TexPrint HR has no plastic carrier base and will not make a cotton t-shirt magically become able to be sublimated.


----------

